# What are the beest renaissance madrigalist of germany?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*What are the best renaissance madrigalist of germany?*

I have became a big fan of the genra, i want to know what Germany best kept secret and Austria.
Austro-hungarian? madrigalists masters??

danke you :tiphat:


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

*Heinrich Schütz* (Although he was more at the transition of Renaissance-Baroque)


----------

